# Boo's First bath



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning all, 

Planning on introducing Boo to the bath today!:rain: has anyone got any hints and tips on how to go about it? So that she can get used to it and maybe even learn to love it? I have been clicker training with great sucess! She loves making that clicker go... But im not sure exactly how to employ it here... I want to make sure she learns to be well behaved for a groomer, or if she learns to be good enough i may even be able to learn to groom her myself  any help or suggestions will be muchly appreciated!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, i have just been having a look on the internet about puppy bathing and they say that before 12 weeks is too young and i should sponge/flannel bath instead, would everyone agree with this?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just get her in and get it done, dont faf about, have everything ready, dont bring her out if she is trying to climb out. try and get her to stand before you take her out. if you bring her out when she is trying to get out then she will allways try to get out. where as if you let he rout when she stands then she will lear to waight for you to take her out.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks kendal, thats very helpful, particularly about getting her to stand before i take her out... I hadnt thought of that actually


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Ok, i have just been having a look on the internet about puppy bathing and they say that before 12 weeks is too young and i should sponge/flannel bath instead, would everyone agree with this?


Boo will be fine to have a bath at any age but you must use a puppy shampoo that has no soap or detergent in it. Tropiclean Shampoo from r&lpetproducts.co.uk is good. I would suggest that to start with only washing Boo from neck down as to be washed but more importantly blow dryed on their head is the most stressful bit. If you are relaxed and confident Boo will be more relaxed with the bath too. J xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I must say once they learn the stay command ive found this helps lots when bathing them ,before Buddy would try and jump out while i was trying to squirt the shampoo out etc now he'll sit there and wait.

Ive bath him from 10 weeks old and hes been fine ,mind you cant say the same for my bathroom!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good advise already given .. 

Puppies do need bathing .. they step in poo and wee all the time ..not a nice smell  

Make it a calm experience for Boo.. her breeder will have bathed her at some point so I am sure she will be fine .. some puppies love it and others dont.. enjoy xx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay! The smell of wet dog  we did it! Thanks everyone for your advice, it really helped! I clicked her as much as possible all the way through and fed her chicken every time she was calm, the hairdryer was interesting! Might need to work on that but we managed and she is now total puffball and about twice the size!! Lol


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Testing piccy... Hopefully this is a pic of fresh Boo, although its very difficult to get good piccies as she is black!!!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay me! A bath and a piccy upload! Rock on!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Boo and well done you.

Its not so bad bathing them. Millie doesn't enjoy a bath, but she doesn't fight me either. She just stands there and lets me get on with it.

Just keep talking nice a calmly to her, tell her she's a good girl etc. I personally never clicker trained the bath experience (and I'm a huge clicker fan), didn't feel it was necessary. 

Think about getting one of those Easidri clothes to soak up th excess water before taking her out the bath. It really helps with the drying. 

Once we've bathed Millie we wrap her up in a really big towel and just give her a cuddle. She doesn't complain about this bit and often just goes to sleep. We then finish off with the hairdryer.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done .. bath and pic done .. I am very impressed .. Boo looks gorgeous xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh one thing I forgot.

As they get bigger they can sometimes slip in the bath. I have used on occasions one of those no slip mats - it gives them more confidence


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Also in between baths ive brought some ancol doggy cologne (talc smell ),its gorg dx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks lovely Claire. Well done you!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well there's no stopping you now Claire! Well done! 

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Boo looks really sweet in the photo ... it's good to get them used to the process from a young age.  Well done.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

well done to you and Boo!!!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks all! Im feeling so proud of the progress we have made this week, its so exciting to start ticking all the boxes of everything i have been planning for! She is so beautifully soft and curly since her bath! Like a teddy bear!! Cuddles are even better if that could have been possible!!


----------

